
Mysterious source of illegal ozone-killing emissions revealed, say investigators - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jul/09/mysterious-source-of-illegal-ozone-killing-emissions-revealed-say-investigators
======
King-Aaron
> Plastic foam manufacturers in China

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17488719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17488719).

------
ta78885578
Well aware of the dangers and effects too, they just didn't care. "Everyone
does it around here!"

This isn't a species destined for long term survival.

